# Hey from VA!



## T.J.

there are a bunch of us here that ride libery/whitetail. welcome aboard!


----------



## playbass311

Welcome! Yeah there are a lot of us on here that hit those slopes regularly. I personally am from Fairfax, so I head up to Whitetail and Liberty a lot.


----------



## Guest

Sadly, I am not from the area/country. lol.

But welcome anyways


----------



## Guest

yup, i'm in sterling & ride whitetail & liberty, but prefer 7springs & snowshoe.


----------



## Guest

yeah, theres def a few of us who ride whitetail and liberty!! welcome to the forum!! We are gonna have to set up a local meet for sure!!


----------



## Guest

as far as brrck or snowmass I recommend neither. 

Brecks layout sucks and snowmass is $$$ as fuck. I recommend, a-basin, loveland, Vail(is the best), maybe even winter park and cooper.


----------



## T.J.

snowgypsy said:


> We are gonna have to set up a local meet for sure!!


indeed. we did this a few seasons back with a decent turnout. thats when i met mooz, and nrg. it could be much bigger this year with all the locals and with carmen wanting to come down from NY.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> indeed. we did this a few seasons back with a decent turnout. thats when i met mooz, and nrg. it could be much bigger this year with all the locals and with carmen wanting to come down from NY.


seriously tho, I think we need to make it a theme gaper meet!! I totally wanna rock a pink neon one piece or something for sure!! please please!!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys... Thanks for the welcomes! 
I'm in Loundon County - (Ashburn)

Definetly have to plan a meet up this season. 

Just really started snowboarding last season. Bought a board and everything towards the end of the season, so can't wait to get more use out of it! 

We took a trip to WISP last season. Hope to do it again. Also hoping most hills won't be ice like the last time. 

Haven't been up to 7 Springs... but want to take a trip up there.


----------



## Guest

just wondering...

do you have all 120 colors of crayola crayons???


----------



## Mooz

NRG is bitter because she lives in sterling and doesn't hang with us yuppy Ashburn folk :cheeky4:





ps. ok how odd is it that some random snowboarder on a random forum on the whole interwebs lives in the same damn neighborhood as me. I bet they're stalking me. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Nope, actually only have the colors they offer me on this site. 

What what.. someone else from wonderful Ashburn? 

now i'd be weird if u lived on the same street...


----------



## Guest

how come my site does not have any color option. 



I have to code mine.


----------



## Guest

Simply^Ride said:


> how come my site does not have any color option.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to code mine.


go advanced.


----------



## Guest

hmm, nevermind...the color options are on the quick reply too.

i dunno, maybe your's is special.


----------



## Guest

and i'm far from bitter about not living in ashburn!

i AM bitter about not gettin' teh sex though!


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> hmm, nevermind...the color options are on the quick reply too.
> 
> i dunno, maybe your's is special.


I been ripped off. I have no colors


----------



## Mooz

Simply^Ride said:


> I have no colors


Endless possibilities.


----------



## Mooz

N~R~G said:


> and i'm far from bitter about not living in ashburn!
> 
> i AM bitter about not gettin' teh sex though!


Both can be easily rectified! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't be bitter about not living in Ashburn... Right after I moved out here.. my car got broken into and shit stolen. From right in front of my house... WTF!

This place is toooo far away from everything. I've lived out here since Jan... and ready to move...


----------



## Mooz

I've lived here for ages and honestly I do like sterling better. Most for the reduced level of yuppyness.

I just like giving Jen a hard time 

Which reminds me, did your cell number change Jen or is it still the same? I still have all your shizzle from Jay.


----------



## Guest

i dunno, it changes often. my current number ends in 7925. i think my brother & i are heading up to bungalows after work for happy hour, if you wanna join? $1 beers!!!


----------



## Guest

I need to take a trip down to Alpine to see what kinda of jackets and or hoodies and pants they have.. need some new ones. 

I don't fit in with the yuppiness that is in this area... been in the DC area since 2002... and only stayin coz this seems to be the only area that i can get a good payin job...:dunno:


----------



## Guest

definitely a good place to get a job. sometimes. i was outta work for 6 months when i got fired from my last job. but just as high the pay scale is, so is the cost of living...so it kinda just cancels itself out.


----------



## Guest

true true! 
i split the payments with the b/f... so.. it isn't as bad... 

N~R~G - looked at ur myspace - love your pics btw. (i was nosy, sorry)

anyone else have myspace? :cheeky4: I posted my link on my profile... if anyone is bored...


----------



## Mooz

N~R~G said:


> i dunno, it changes often. my current number ends in 7925. i think my brother & i are heading up to bungalows after work for happy hour, if you wanna join? $1 beers!!!


Don't have that number. Sent ya a PM


----------



## Guest

oh geez...you're cute, 26, live in ashburn & do IT. you're like Mooz's wetdream come true!!!

thanks for the compliment on my pics


----------



## Guest

Mmm.. not sure I wanna be someone's wetdream... lol 

but thanks... haha

you're welcome. I'm a pictureholic. Love looking at pics. Even if I have seen them a million times. Love taking them too.


----------



## Guest

that comment was more meant for mooz. 

we're a bunch of jokesters around here, so don't ever take anything personal.


----------



## Mooz

N~R~G said:


> oh geez...you're cute, 26, live in ashburn & do IT. you're like Mooz's wetdream come true!!!
> 
> thanks for the compliment on my pics


Pssht whatever, you know all my wetdreams involve you, tim, dan, lots of whip cream and a monkey.


----------



## Guest

it's cool... didn't write it to be serious... well.. maybe a little..  

so... any good places to get drinks around here? Don't have my daughter this weekend and don't want to spend the whole weekend (nights) in the house... I wanna dance.. lol j.k (love the movie dazed and confused)


----------



## Guest

not really any good places, but there's places. i'll catch a drink with you if you want. i won't have my kids this weekend either, but gotta go to my son's flag football game tomorrow at 6-7. i'm free after that though. and fairly broke, but i should have a few bucks to get crunked with. 
mooz said he might be down for tomorrow night...


----------



## Dcp584

I'm so honored to be a part of you wet dream mooz. But I suprised Julie wasn't thrown in that mix as well. 


Oh BtDubbs welcome to the forum. What kind of pictures you like to take. I partial to abandonments and plants and whatnot. Check out this place and you'll see some of my pictures.


----------



## Guest

my b/f gets home about 7... so anytime after that is cool with us. 

like hole in the wall places? bars..? 

haven't been any place around here.. usually go to DC or Georgetown (only coz i can get in for free and cheaper drinks)


----------



## Guest

shit, i'll drive for no door fee & free drinks!

k, off to bungalows...

ttyas tomorrow & we'll figure something out.


----------



## Mooz

Dcp584 said:


> I'm so honored to be a part of you wet dream mooz. But I suprised Julie wasn't thrown in that mix as well.


No way she does weird shit with monkies. Plus she'll use all the whip cream.


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> I'm so honored to be a part of you wet dream mooz. But I suprised Julie wasn't thrown in that mix as well.



me in the mix?? Where'd that come from?? shit he's already had way to many wet dreams about me... lets see there was the one on the plane, and the one where I caught him washing his dirty sheets at hood... oh the list goes on... all he can think about is his massive penis around my neck, something about a lawnmower...


----------



## Guest

Mooz said:


> No way she does weird shit with monkies. Plus she'll use all the whip cream.


mmmmmmm whip cream!!! whatever the monkies like it!!


----------



## Guest

aprnczz, you will have to excuse us we are some super crude obnoxious people on here!! seriously its so great to have another girl on the forum, there's only a handful of us!! check out the EC meet at the end of feb, its a great price and I think a bunch of us are roadtripping it up there!! plus as of now I'm to only taco amoung all those sausages!!

Jen- you still thinking of coming??


----------



## T.J.

this conversation got weird quick. figures with this bunch hehe


and keep quiet about that EC meet. that LAST thing we need is more taco. i like my hot tubs full of sausage thank you very much.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> this conversation got weird quick. figures with this bunch hehe
> 
> 
> and keep quiet about that EC meet. that LAST thing we need is more taco. i like my hot tubs full of sausage thank you very much.




mmmmmm lovely!! I'm soooo not hungry anymore...


----------



## Guest

ur welcome for bringing the taco to the group.. lol 

i'll have to check it out. Even if T.J. doesn't want anymore taco to come... might have to just make him mad... i mean if it does happen.. i'll be bringing a sausage with me... so kinda cancels out... so there :cheeky4: 

i'm really looking forward to go snowboarding and meeting some of you guys out there and possibly even before hand. (i know i'm a big nerd)


----------



## baldylox

how did i miss this one?! freaking degenerate snowboarders! 

you may cancel each other out but 15 guys:3 girls is still way better then 14 guys : 2 girls 

extra taco FTW!!


----------



## Dude

> 15 guys:3 girls is still way better then 14 guys : 2 girls


Correction.....15 guys, 3 girls and a Hot snowboarding Teddybear they cannot resist:thumbsup:


----------



## Mooz

Jesus we're an odd bunch


----------



## playbass311

Jeezus, I'm at class one day today not checking threads I come back and this thread got 5 pages long and a bit strange.....awesome, haha. 

Someone mentioned something about going to Alpine for stuff?

Noooo come out to Willi's....where I work.......off of commission, haha.


----------



## Guest

From what I gathered... did you really think it wouldn't be a bit strange? 

Well.. Happy Friday everyone...


----------



## T.J.

whooooo friday. 

so when is mid-atlantic gaper meet day? i just picked up my new outift











speaking of which, julie and dan we seriously need to do some gaper shopping. pink onesy ftw.


----------



## Mooz

playbass311 said:


> Jeezus, I'm at class one day today not checking threads I come back and this thread got 5 pages long and a bit strange.....awesome, haha.
> 
> Someone mentioned something about going to Alpine for stuff?
> 
> Noooo come out to Willi's....where I work.......off of commission, haha.


The hell? I've never even heard of that shop. The only places I know of in FFX are East Coast (love it, long drive though) and Ski Chalet (shithole).


----------



## Guest

Fear the nunchucks son!


----------



## playbass311

Mooz said:


> The hell? I've never even heard of that shop. The only places I know of in FFX are East Coast (love it, long drive though) and Ski Chalet (shithole).


We've only been there for like 3 years. Its off of 50 and 66 in Fairfax, like where Circuit City is (was) and Burlington Coat Factory and stuff.


----------



## Guest

Willi' Ski and Board Shop

Comes up as Willi's Ski, Snowboard & Tennis shop....Guess it's cool for 1 stop shopping....I can get a new set of bindings and have my racquet relaced! Score! :thumbsup: 

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

~Karma... you need to get a racquet first..


----------



## Guest

snowgypsy...

yes, still thinking of coming, even told my ex he better not dick me over this time, just haven't committed cuz i haven't had the money to. i should put more thought (and money) into it though cuz time's tickin'!!!

and i met a rack of snowboarders at the bar last night, including this hot dreadie guy (and his girlfriend), so i'm super stoked about getting out with all these new riders i'm meeting this year!

so what's the thought on gettin' out & gettin' crunked tonight? mooz, you down? i know you said alcohol consumption would ruin your jujitsu training, but shit son, this is the matrix...you can do ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Guest

whose this karma kid? another asburner, eh? this your boy, prnczz?


----------



## Mooz

I gotta do the fight gone bad fundraiser this monday. There's no chance I want any beer in mah tummy prior to that workout. Puking sucks.

However, I have no probs chatting with slightly to heavily intoxicated people. It's fun. Shit I'll even buy a few rounds :laugh:


----------



## Guest

yup... that's my bubba!!


----------



## Guest

word, well lets see if they're down...

as for bars, in this area the only ones i ever go to are bungalows, kirkpatricks, ned devine's in herndon, buffalo wing house in herndon & fat tuesdays in fairfax.

discuss among yourselves. i should probably think about getting in to work soon...was supposed to be there at 8:30, doh! ima jump in the shower & stuff, so i'll check back later to see what you guys have decided.


----------



## Guest

*fo sho!*



N~R~G said:


> whose this karma kid? another asburner, eh? this your boy, prnczz?


----------



## Guest

Mooz said:


> I gotta do the fight gone bad fundraiser this monday. There's no chance I want any beer in mah tummy prior to that workout. Puking sucks.
> 
> However, I have no probs chatting with slightly to heavily intoxicated people. It's fun. Shit I'll even buy a few rounds :laugh:



Studies have shown that a few beer after a hard workout actually helps you....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> whooooo friday.
> 
> so when is mid-atlantic gaper meet day? i just picked up my new outift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which, julie and dan we seriously need to do some gaper shopping. pink onesy ftw.



YES!! we need to hit some thrift stores for sure!! you will look soooo hot in your one piece for sure!!! seriously tho I think we need to pick a dated for this meet!!


----------



## Guest

awww.. u put up the best pic of you!!!


----------



## Guest

Mooz said:


> I gotta do the fight gone bad fundraiser this monday. There's no chance I want any beer in mah tummy prior to that workout. Puking sucks.
> 
> However, I have no probs chatting with slightly to heavily intoxicated people. It's fun. Shit I'll even buy a few rounds :laugh:



How long you been doing Cross Fit?


----------



## Mooz

Karma said:


> Studies have shown that a few beer after a hard workout actually helps you....:thumbsup:


Click Me!

Read link  And that study is fasle. Ultra false.


----------



## Mooz

Since June? Minus two months when I broke myself at mt hood.


----------



## Guest

i think we are goin to head to DC tonight to get some drinks. and maybe the improv.. dunno though... 

so everyone have fun tonight doing whatever u have planned.. or unplanned. 
be safe... and no drinking and driving..


----------



## Guest

aprnczz said:


> i think we are goin to head to DC tonight


well shit, that's no fun for me! did we scare you away? lol.


----------



## Guest

haha no. 

this is the weekend of our anniversary... i make him suffer by hanging out with me.


----------



## T.J.

aprnczz said:


> haha no.
> 
> this is the weekend of our anniversary... i make him suffer by hanging out with me.


that brutal! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

especially since it is with me...


----------



## Guest

I'm just excited to drink some Belgium beer after work!!!!


----------



## Guest

I suggest Copper or/and Breck


----------



## Guest

allielizzie said:


> I suggest Copper or/and Breck


We're going to Breck....All are welcome to join if you feel like paying $10 a beer


----------



## playbass311

howdy VA folk, just thought i'd mention my shop is having our pre-season sale this week Wed through Monday (8th through 13th) if anyone wants to swing by =) Willi's Ski and Board in Fairfax.


----------

